# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  له له يا بالاك

## غسان

مسكين يا بالاك دايماً الوصيف ولا مره البطل ... والله انك بتحزن

----------


## العالي عالي

لكن يبقي ملك المانشافت وملك البلوز  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------

